# D-Link DWL-G520 -wlanapi.dll



## Ian Forrester (Oct 23, 2008)

4 days ago I purchased (new) a g520 PCI wireless adapter which when I e-mailed D-Link they replied that the card was out of warranty (in 4 days?).
I know the problem is with the new wlanapi.dll installed by SP3 but I can't find an earlier version to download. Help PLEASE.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take it back to the store you purchased it from. Most stores have a 30 day DOA warranty.


----------

